# Scoobys bars



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently made some of Scoobys bulking bars but am using them to have instead of chocolate instead of bulking bars per se.

They were so easy to make.....i didnt even bother weighing the ingredients, just went with taste and texture.

All you need is...

Peanut butter - i used whole earth organic smooth.

Cocoa - I used organic dark cocoa.

Honey - i used manuka honey.

Semi skimmed powdered milk

Oats - i used jumbo rolled oats.

Mix them all togethor then place grease proof paper on a cake tray, scoop mixture in and place another sheet over top and roll out and press frimly to get it to bind nicely.

Place in fridge for a few hours, take out and cut into pieces.

Tastes superb.

And no i dont know the macros before you ask as i just eat one when i fancy eating ****ty chocolate. :thumb:

*UPDATE!....Only bit that id like to improve upon is the powdered milk, seems to have alot of sugar in it which id like to reduce in this recipe, It already has the honey for swetness so will play around with it but overall these are lovely, and so very easy to make.*


----------

